# Cream



## goodgiver (Sep 8, 2004)

When I have left over heavy cream I freeze it. However when I thaw it out the viscosity changes and it won't mix well. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## kyles (Sep 8, 2004)

Nothing, it doesn't like to be frozen. You could try whipping it lightly first, that could help a bit, but cream always splits on defrosting.


----------



## goodgiver (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the response. Appreciate it.


----------

